# How much more power out of the M3?



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Pic of my Typhoon Installed...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

a) What does tone have to do with anything, other than perceived power? I thought we were talking about real power.

b) Where are your before and after dyno sheets?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> a) What does tone have to do with anything, other than perceived power? I thought we were talking about real power.
> 
> b) Where are your before and after dyno sheets?


 The stickerzzZZZzzzzza on his strut tower brace are worth at least 30hp, Terry.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> The stickerzzZZZzzzzza on his strut tower brace are worth at least 30hp, Terry.


hahah...at least...i didnt know what to do with those sticks...so I stuck em somewhere.

dyno sheets.....not from my vehicle.


----------



## DAMOTORSPORT (Dec 7, 2004)

Riuster,

your air filter is soaking heat. 

The location is not correct and it must be lowered down right before the fog light.


----------



## cactus euro (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys, check out the'European M3 Intake Snorkel' at www.bmpdesign.com


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

DAMOTORSPORT said:


> Riuster,
> 
> your air filter is soaking heat.
> 
> The location is not correct and it must be lowered down right before the fog light.


thanks for the advice, its low...its low as it can go..and the cool air coming from the brake vent in the front near the ..its very close to it..

the short ram is not a COLD air intake, its a cool air....air intake, the filter is in the proper place.

I ran it last weekend....and honeslty....I really cant tell if there is more pull on regular driving, but on sport mode, I felt a difference from 0 - 60....it was an M-azing take off.

I ll do a FIPK 57 upgrade when it gets released next year.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

does anyone want to buy a K&N filter used for 5,000 miles...20 bucks...including shipping.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

How about this, 600 hp at the crank

http://www.evosport.com/product/e46m3_super_p1.html


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Riuster said:


> the short ram is not a COLD air intake, its a cool air....air intake, the filter is in the proper place..


Without any baffles it looks like a hot air intake to me.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Anyone done any basic upgrades?*

Exhaust? Headers? Intake? ECU? How much more out of these mods?


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Riuster said:


> How about this, 600 hp at the crank
> 
> http://www.evosport.com/product/e46m3_super_p1.html


Yea, means taking the engine apart as they change the rods and reduce compression ratio to 9 to 1.

Like I said before, so this engine to survive blown, you need to lower the compression.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, since noone asked this, so I'll :

How much power are you looking for ? What is your target HP ?


----------

